# How do you select a show Homer



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

What qualities do you look for when selecting a Homeing Pigeon to show? How do you know when you have a bird good enough to show?

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

1st Landing Lof said:


> What qualities do you look for when selecting a Homeing Pigeon to show? How do you know when you have a bird good enough to show?
> 
> Bill


Good question.........I'll be watching to see if anyone REALLY knows what to look for and can explain it without a bunch of mumbo jumbo..........I've got my own ideas on the subject...............
I've been to a few shows, entered birds in a few shows and even talked to a judge. After our conversation, I had NO IDEA what he was looking for.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Good question.........I'll be watching to see if anyone REALLY knows what to look for and can explain it without a bunch of mumbo jumbo..........I've got my own ideas on the subject...............
> I've been to a few shows, entered birds in a few shows and even talked to a judge. After our conversation, I had NO IDEA what he was looking for.


Lovebirds - Do you know if there is a website with the standards? It seems like no one wants to tackle the subject!

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

1st Landing Lof said:


> Lovebirds - Do you know if there is a website with the standards? It seems like no one wants to tackle the subject!
> 
> Bill


Sure don't. Sorry..............basically, when judging homers...........IMO, it comes down to what the JUDGE likes in a bird. There are standards for actual SHOW birds......but not for homers that I'm aware of. Long as it's healthy, bright eyed and bushytailed, just enter it..............LOL.......that's what I do. I even won a few ribbons............guess me and the judge that day liked the same thing.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Sure don't. Sorry..............basically, when judging homers...........IMO, it comes down to what the JUDGE likes in a bird. There are standards for actual SHOW birds......but not for homers that I'm aware of. Long as it's healthy, bright eyed and bushytailed, just enter it..............LOL.......that's what I do. I even won a few ribbons............guess me and the judge that day liked the same thing.


Thanks
Bill


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Judges also like a bird that doesn't struggle extremely, so a tamer bird would help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have a look here if you are asking about a Show Homer as opposed to a homing/racing pigeon: http://www.azpigeons.org/

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

1st Landing Lof said:


> What qualities do you look for when selecting a Homeing Pigeon to show? How do you know when you have a bird good enough to show?
> 
> Bill


Bill,

Google Show Homer Standards. You should get a page with the standards for these birds. They are different than regular homers. When choosing a bird for show, you want to get as close to the written standard as possible. No one has a perfect bird, but the standards give guidelines for judging.

Margaret


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Have a look here if you are asking about a Show Homer as opposed to a homing/racing pigeon: http://www.azpigeons.org/
> 
> Terry


Thank you Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well someone emailed me about this thread and asked if I knew. Well I happen to, here it is http://pigeon.org/judgeprogram.htm I have known a CSRPO Judge and an AU judge my whole life who drives pigeon truck and we have discussed this multiple times. Renee pretty much nailed it, all of these judges are accomplished fliers and know what they like in a bird, as far as racing goes. Now the big three no-nos are flat knees uneven backs and dish heads (found in many families but in only one strain, that is Van loons.) there are other things outlined in the AU's standard, but Over all you don't want a dirty, dark, ugly pigeon. That is it and bright healthy soft pretty pampered pigeon wins shows. Good luck.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

Matt D. said:


> Well someone emailed me about this thread and asked if I knew. Well I happen to, here it is http://pigeon.org/judgeprogram.htm I have known a CSRPO Judge and an AU judge my whole life who drives pigeon truck and we have discussed this multiple times. Renee pretty much nailed it, all of these judges are accomplished fliers and know what they like in a bird, as far as racing goes. Now the big three no-nos are flat knees uneven backs and dish heads (found in many families but in only one strain, that is Van loons.) there are other things outlined in the AU's standard, but Over all you don't want a dirty, dark, ugly pigeon. That is it and bright healthy soft pretty pampered pigeon wins shows. Good luck.


Thank you Matt
Bill


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay - there are a few things to look for and a few things to clarify. 

1) Are you wanting to put a Racing Homer into a show? That is a bird that you fly in competition and just also want to show.

2) Are you wanting to put a Show Homer into a show? That is a bird that really isn't flown and is bred more for "pretty" but still is pretty much identical to a flying racing homer.

3) Are you wanting to put a ASR (American Show Racer) into a show? That is a totally different breed from the Racing Homer with a VERY different look and almost no real flying ability (competition ability) left.

I'm going to assume your question relates to the first.

At most racing shows the birds are judged on a few different criteria - there is a flying standard and in Calif. at least, the state judges are tested and graded on their knowedge of that standard.

Basically, here's what to look for. birds that have ANY white feathers on them are put into a different class. Look for birds that are healthy, clean, in perfect feather and have shiny wattles and ceres. 

Make sure each bird is clear of parasites, including lice and pigeon flies (jockies). Depending on the show and classes you're going to show at - you may or may not need to bring a copy of the bird's diplomas. Some classes only allow birds flown and/or won at a certain distance, e.g., 500 miles, etc. to be shown in that class.

You don't want to bring the extremes -- i.e., you want a balanced bird, not too tall on the leg, not too long and lanky, etc. === (remember it's a beauty pageant)

Depending on how strictly your judges interpret the standard you might want to check also their toenails. Blues and blacks should have dark nails; ash-reds should be horn colored. And no, you can't color them if they're light 

Make sure the bird's feather is perfect - start to give them a lot of baths before the show time. I usually stop baths about 48 hours before the show so they can get the bloom back onto their feathers. You want birds who are almost like ducks, the water just beads up and rolls off if their feathers are in good shape.

When I look for the birds that I used to bring to racing shows, I always tried to find the ones that were also most tame in the loft -- don't want them bouncing around in cages hurting themselves. Also, a lot of racing club shows, allow you to keep the bird in your crate and they are only brought up during the judging -- so make sure your crate is clean and don't mixing agressive birds in or you're going to have some pecked ceres etc before the birds get to the judges.

A judge looking at racing homers is judging, muscle tone, making sure there is no keel damage or wave in the keel; that the eyes are clear and bright, that the bird sits well in the hand, etc.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

*bluecheck*

Thanks, great information. Doesn't sound to hard....

Bill


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

When I first started out somebody told me a few things to take note on knowing a good Homer. The first thing he told me to notice was how the bird feels in your hand while you're holding it, some birds you can feel the strength running straight through them, and some it isn't as strong. Another was to look at the quality of the feathers (as others above me have mentioned). The judge also usually looks at the bird's posture while it is standing in the cage, and also takes note of it's alertness -- you're not going to want a bird that is lethargic and overly tame. Another thing, when you stretch the bird's wing out and it flicks quickly back to it's place, and not slowly, it's a sign of a good flier.
Hope I was of some help!


----------

